# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Внешние отчеты и обработки по 1 с 8.3  Управление Нашей Фирмой 1.6

## Дровосек

*
Обработки с ИНФОСТАРТ: более 11.000 штук
*

*Original text:* => *Скрытый текст*
Похожей темы не нашёл. Может есть у кого обработки ?

----------


## FedorRut74

Присоединяюсь!
Интересуют обработки по автоматизации загрузки справочников и доп. реквизитов в 1с 8.3 УНФ 1.6!
Буду очень очень премного благодарен!!!

----------

Дровосек (14.03.2018)

----------


## FedorRut74

Присоединяюсь!
Интересуют обработки по автоматизации загрузки справочников и доп. реквизитов в 1с 8.3 УНФ 1.6!
Буду очень очень премного благодарен!!!

----------


## Дровосек

> Присоединяюсь!
> Интересуют обработки по автоматизации загрузки справочников и доп. реквизитов в 1с 8.3 УНФ 1.6!
> Буду очень очень премного благодарен!!!


Вы не решали такую задачу ?  Хотелось бы чтобы в печатных формах накладной , в счёте или заказе покупателя выдавались два вида ед.изм., и штуки , и куб.м. , ну и соответственно, две цены.
С выбором дополнительных единиц измерения в номенклатуре разобрался.
Нужно теперь это в печатных формах.

----------


## FedorRut74

к сожалению нет((((

----------


## Дровосек

Добрый день!
Ищу обработку - http://infostart.ru/public/517218/ - надо для УНФ

----------


## Дровосек

Хочется попробовать - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/661725/

----------


## Дровосек

И ещё продублирую и сюда -

Подскажите , в БП 3,0 есть хорошая функция создания Поступления (акты, накладные) по кнопке "Загрузить" из файла, эл.почты и т.п. Подставляешь УПД в электронном виде, сопоставляешь номенклатуру, и создаётся сразу приход. Как реализовать такую возможность в УНФ ? 
УНФ просит табличную форму, а БП 3.0 - готовый документ, создавая сразу поступление.
Пробовал использовать - Ещё - ЭДО - Загрузить документ из файла, указываю файл УПД в Экселе, пишет ошибку - Некорректный формат файла, просит zip или xml
В БП 3,0 - принимает документ в Экселе в ТОРГ-12 или УПД , а в УНФ 1.6 - не хочет.

Как решить проблему ??

----------


## Vivi

А может из екселя сохранить в xml ?

----------


## Дровосек

скопирую в соотв тему - 




> Большое спасибо! Можно Вас попросить скачать вот этот отчет? http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/810949/





> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BpWE/L3b2oefVR

----------

Svetlana_K (09.08.2018)

----------


## Дровосек

Буду признателен за - http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/725404/ - Акт сверки взаиморасчетов и Акт взаимозачета для УНФ 1.6

----------


## tvv-13

Если есть у кого то скиньте пожалуйста http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/195852/ заранее благодарен.

----------


## Дровосек

УНФ набирает популярность. Не появились ли у кого-то интересные обработки ?

----------


## krolik123

Есть почти все печатные формы для УНФ. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/731109/
Помогу за вознаграждение. Почта slava53145@gmail.com

----------


## Дровосек

> Есть почти все печатные формы для УНФ. http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/731109/
> Помогу за вознаграждение. Почта slava53145@gmail.com


Спасибо, эти у меня есть. :)

----------

igorkova (24.12.2018), Бурхан (06.12.2018)

----------


## Андрей Морозов

А поделиться с общественостью можете?

----------


## Дровосек

> А поделиться с общественостью можете?


Пожалуйста, в личку.

----------


## Vincentm

Кто-нибудь может помочь с http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1000798/ ?

----------


## 2299042

Здравствуйте. а можете поделиться обработками для унф ? ii-96@ya.ru

----------


## Алесей Аряев

Перепутал тему, написал не туда сначала. Вот мои вопросы Здравствуйте! Интересует вот такое дело http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/673079/ - и что-то вроде инструкции по установке, и второй - Есть ли у кого вот это http://catalog.mista.ru/public/554621/ ? Очень нужно... Заранее - большое спасибо!

----------


## Алесей Аряев

Моя почта - Blackknight6@yandex.ru

----------


## rberserk

Здравствуйте. Ищу http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/997421/
Если сможете помочь, буду премного благодарен!

----------


## Fltr

> При начислении по лицевым счетам, документ начисление платежей КУ заполнить по лицевым счетам выдаёт "В демо-версии можно открыть не более 10 элементов." Подскажите пожалуйста как решить проблему.


Уточните, с какой конфигурацией работаете. Судя по вопросу, вы используете демо- версию, в которой ограничен функционал. Необходимо приобрести полную версию программы.

----------


## djo-1

Тоже ищу такую обработку поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## djo-1

> Здравствуйте. Ищу http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/997421/
> Если сможете помочь, буду премного благодарен!


Тоже ищу такую обработку поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Kinka

> Спасибо, эти у меня есть. :)


Можете выложить куданибудь?

----------


## viktor.cherepo

Всем привет, можете поделиться актуальной обработкой для Контур Диадок 8.3 УФ
Заранее спасибо!
admin@sisadmin.info

----------


## Pich

Доброе утро!
я новичок. Помогите пожалуйста перенести справочники из старой базы УНФ в новую. Делаю с помощью обработки "выгрузка и загрузка данных". При загрузке в новую базу, ошибка: "Ошибка преобразования данных XML".

----------


## Fltr

> Доброе утро!
> я новичок. Помогите пожалуйста перенести справочники из старой базы УНФ в новую. Делаю с помощью обработки "выгрузка и загрузка данных". При загрузке в новую базу, ошибка: "Ошибка преобразования данных XML".


Данной обработкой можно переносить данные только между идентичными конфигурациями.
Создайте чистую базу с идентичной конфигурацией
https://www.online-ufa.ru/content/ar...figuration-1c/

----------


## Pich

> Данной обработкой можно переносить данные только между идентичными конфигурациями.
> Создайте чистую базу с идентичной конфигурацией
> https://www.online-ufa.ru/content/ar...figuration-1c/


Спасибо за ответ! Для чего я вообще это делал: работаем с очень старой конфигурацией, за раз ее не обновить до последнего релиза. Чтобы не скачивать промежуточные обновления, я скачал и установил последний релиз УНФ. Хочу перенести справочники из старой базы в новую и продолжить работать в новой. Может я выбрал неправильный вариант?

----------


## Fltr

> Спасибо за ответ! Для чего я вообще это делал: работаем с очень старой конфигурацией, за раз ее не обновить до последнего релиза. Чтобы не скачивать промежуточные обновления, я скачал и установил последний релиз УНФ. Хочу перенести справочники из старой базы в новую и продолжить работать в новой. Может я выбрал неправильный вариант?


Попробуйте
https://infostart.ru/public/922571/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4VL8/MSjDYgaHj

----------

halushka (03.06.2020), Mr. Vet (04.06.2020), Svetlana_K (26.01.2020), Ukei (17.01.2020), ZapMos (15.01.2020)

----------


## kom_alek

День добрый. ищу https://open-budget.ru/public/1155754/
Заранее благодарен

----------


## ruiks

Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста РАСШИРЕНИЕ https://infostart.ru/public/1000798/
на мыло ruiks@mail.ru

----------


## Dan11

Добрый день: буду благодарен за обработки для УНФ. Dan11@mail.ru

----------


## Disbalance

Добрый день всем! Ребят, поделитесь пжл рабочим расширением Автозаполнение контрагента по ИНН для УНФ 1.6.22.36

----------


## skvorec74

Всем привет, можете поделиться актуальной обработкой для Контур Диадок 8.3 управляемые приложения x64
Заранее спасибо!
teh@m1a.ru

----------


## andrej_nikitin

Всем привет. Нужна вот такая обработка Универсальная печатная форма договора в формате Word для 1С:УНФ 1.6, ксть у кого? Поделитесь nikap-orb@yandex.ru

----------


## Angel_Hranitel

Добрый. А ни кто не задавался вопросом реестра исходящей документации? Документооборот не интересен, т.к. в год 5-7 писем получается )) Может есть какая обработка на эту тему?

----------


## Mazzzy

Доброго дня! Для загрузки поступлений из екселя нужна обработка для УПТ 10.3 Платф. 8.3.18.
Например эта https://infostart.ru/public/15851/
Если есть возможность, просьба прислать. Почта: mazzzy757@gmail.com

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго дня! Для загрузки поступлений из екселя нужна обработка для УПТ 10.3 Платф. 8.3.18.
> Например эта https://infostart.ru/public/15851/
> Если есть возможность, просьба прислать. Почта: mazzzy757@gmail.com


*15851.rar*, *зеркало*

----------

Svetlana_K (16.05.2021), ZapMos (21.05.2021)

----------


## SarKomolekt

Всем добрый день, посоветуйте как реализовать:
необходимо интегрировать раскрой в УНФ, в номенклатуре заведен листовой метал в м2, изделие предположим идет 200мм*1500м=0,3м2 и нужно при печати этикеток и расходной накладной печатались определённые размеры.
Заранее спасибо.Готов за вознаграждение почта для связи почта sar-komplekt@yandex.ru

----------


## SarKomolekt

Всем добрый день, посоветуйте как реализовать:
необходимо интегрировать раскрой в УНФ, в номенклатуре заведен листовой метал в м2, изделие предположим идет 200мм*1500м=0,3м2 и нужно при печати этикеток и расходной накладной печатались определённые размеры.
Заранее спасибо.Готов за вознаграждение почта для связи почта sar-komplekt@yandex.ru

----------


## Georgev

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите внешнюю обработку для подсчета кол-ва документов по видам в 1С УНФ?!

----------


## pai1cp60

Добрый день! Нужна свертка базы УНФ 1.6. Может есть у кого?

----------


## tonn132

Добрый день. Помогите скачать пожалуйста РАСШИРЕНИЕ https://infostart.ru/public/1000798/
на мыло tonn132@ya.ru

----------

